# My Little Girl Brought Home a Red Devil and I Need HELP!!!



## terrilhough (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a baby Red Devil, actually shes my daughters and we love her. We have had her for a couple of months and she is thriving in her fish bowl. My daughter is concerned the fish is lonely and wants to get a friend for her. Im fine with getting another fish as long as this isnt a recipe for disaster. I cannot have a 100 gallon tank at this time. I can eventually move up to a larger tank, but currently cant. I can probably deal with a 20 gallon tank. My main concern is this this fish being happy and healthy.

The fish we have now is approx 2 in long...any thoughts?

Also, this is my 1st fish and I have no idea how to care for her. Please give me advice to best care for the newest member of our family. I dont even know how to buy her a tank or set it up to suit her needs. Im lost :fish: :-?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

A 55 gallon tank would buy you some time, but that will eventually be a 10-12" fish, and will need more space. As for tank mates, a pleco will probably work (in the 55) and a few fast moving dithers (giant danios for example). Unfortunately, if you can't accommodate a tank larger than 20g, you won't be able to keep that fish for long. It will eventually need at (very) least a 75 gallon tank, and more if you plan to keep it with other cichlids.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

If you decide on a pleco make sure you find out what it's adult size will be.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I would just avoid a pleco altogether. Especially commons, because all they are are poop machines. I have one currently in my 55, he hides most of the day and I wake up each day to poop everywhere. Personally, if you just want a tankmate, a RD is not a fish that can handle anything other than a pleco or another RD unless they're in a 6 foot tank. If you are unable to care for the RD, buy the 20 gallon (long not tall) tank you think you can handle (but buy the biggest one you can) and get a female pink convict with some small dithers.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely avoid a common pleco. They get too big for any but the largest tanks. Bristlenose is nice. Great algae eater, doesn't get too big (6" or so). If you're stuck with a 20g, check out the profile section on this site under South Americans. There are a lot of choices that don't get too big and are relatively peaceful. You'll be happy if you have happy fish. It's no fun dealing with a sick, unhappy fish.

Try one of the apistogrammas or Laetacara dorsigera. They're gorgeous fish, and they don't get too big. It may take a bit of looking, but it will be worth it.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

If it is your daughters pet, go witth the largest tank size you can handle!!! If it is a 20, then go for it. Try a local fish store that can help you or check Craigs list. You can pick up a 20 gallon setup very reasonably. A setup with filter will keep the RD happy for quite a while.

I will tell this story again! I got my first RD while on vacation in 1965 about 90 miles from home. Upon arriving home I only had one empty 20H with an awful purple plastic flower arrangement in it of my wifes. (The room had 20 20H Tanks that my wife insisted on decorating - UGH!!) The 5" RD (Fireball) adapted rapidly and I added a flowerpot. Approx one week later I took the flower out and Fireball immediately sank to the bottom and laid there for ten days without eating. My wife kept after me to put the flower back which I reluctently did. Fireball IMMEDIATELY started swimming and eating. I moved her to a 180 and the same thing happened. Again into a 300 with the same results. Like most females, she knew better than me as to what she wanted.

Fireball lived in her 20H with her awful purple flower for approx 8 years. She was only 8" and in a 20H, but I am sure she was satisfied with her life. I've kept fish for approx 60 years and she was the one I have missed most of all.

Good luck to your daughter and her friend. I truely wish them a long happy life together!!


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

Did anyone else see the fish bowl part?  :?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

catfish crazy joe said:


> Did anyone else see the fish bowl part?  :?


yeah I did. I guess the most important thing is to get the fish out of the bowl. If that's only a 20g, that'll work for now. Sooner the better.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A minimum tank size for an adult female is 55gal. For a male, 75gal (four feet long). A 20gal simply will NOT keep the RD happy for "quite a while".


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Red Devil as the name suggest usually are nasty fish. They reach 12"+ in size. They dont care for tankmates except in large tanks. It will require a 55g minimum by itself. Big fish eat alot and therefore poop alot. It needs good filtration and weekly partial (25-33%) water changes. It is quite possible that it may become aggresive to people and bite at the glass. It may bite you as you try to clean the tank.

I consider fishkeeping more of a hobby than just a pet. It takes a little time and effort to keep it healthy and happy.

Sorry, but I didnt want to sugar coat it. Just letting you know what you are in for. Not the best choice for a beginner with a small tank.

GL, and keep asking questions if you do need help.

...Bill


----------



## terrilhough (Nov 9, 2011)

zoyvig
thanks for your lovely story and to update you all our progress.

Fish Katie is being transferred into a 55g tank, where she will live until I can afford a larger tank. I doubt there will be tankmates because I do not want any harm to come to the newest member of our family. I will post pics and update you onher progress. I did not mean to spark controversy btwn the other members. I just wanted to know what the best environment for this fish would be and hopefully get some info on the best way to set up her tank.

And just so some of you understand...this fish was purchased at a specialty fish store, by her grandfather. They were sent home with this fish in a bowl. I am the one who felt it was cruel to sell a fish, that she had no business owning and sending it home in a tiny fish bowl. Then I get to watch my daughters heartbreak when she is told the fish will get to big and have to go away. My daughter has taken stellar care of the fish. I am so impressed that I am keeping the fish and accomodating the fishes needs to the best of my abilty. Believe me, I was less than happy when I learned more about the fish. Still cant believe this place sold it to her like its a goldfish. I am not trying to whine, but I wasnt expecting the financial cost of this fish and as you know a 100g tank doesnt come cheap.

Again thanks for all your advice. Im sure I will be back with many more questions and hopefully lots of great stories. I am amazed at how cool this fish is. It has so much personality. She greets me everytime she sees me. As a single mom that lil "hello" sometimes means ALOT! Plus I love watching this fish try to kick its own reflections butt every morning. This is truly a great additrion to our lil family :dancing:


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

It's great to hear that you're taking steps to take care of that fish. The 55 will buy you some time. If alone, it should be able to live in there until it gets to 10" or so. I wouldn't put much in there other than a pleco (one that won't grow past 8" or so). In the meantime, read up on it, and learn the ins and outs of caring for them. Just google 'red devil profile' and you'll learn all you need.

Good luck! Come back and post pics when you've got it set up.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with *livingroomdiver*. I am glad to hear that you got a larger tank and that you are trying to make the best of the situation for the fish and your daughters well being.

This forum is a good place for questions if you have them but the best thing for you to do is some research. Red Devils are very common cichlids and you can find tons of info about them online. As far as general tank care and maintenance I would recommend doing research in that as well. Maybe go to the library or bookstore and look for a book on general fish keeping to get yourself some base knowledge. There is a lot to know when it comes to the daily ins and outs of aquarium care. Good luck.

-Cage


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Good for you for doing the right thing for your fish. These guys are full of personality, it really will turn into a wet pet for you as it grows up.


----------



## supadave1981 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have a red devil now that we bought a juvie. she is large as heck now i think about 6-7inches now in a 75gal tank. her fellow tank mates are 2 electric jacks, an 2 golden severums an a pleco which now i am thinking of taking out cause of all pooping you guys was talking about.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

supadave1981 said:


> i have a red devil now that we bought a juvie. she is large as heck now i think about 6-7inches now in a 75gal tank. her fellow tank mates are 2 electric jacks, an 2 golden severums an a pleco which now i am thinking of taking out cause of all pooping you guys was talking about.


Sounds like you might need to make some tough decisions on your tank pretty soon. You'll need a lot more space to keep those guys together.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

cage623 said:


> Maybe go to the library or bookstore and look for a book on general fish keeping to get yourself some base knowledge


+1 :thumb:

As far as I'm concerned buying a book about the fish you intend to keep is essential, it means you always have a source of information to hand without relying on the internet etc.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You can slow the growth rate of your fish down a little bit by feeding very lightly (only once a day).

Also by keeping the water temperature at the low end of their range....about 73 to 74 degrees for a Red Devil. The fish will be a little less aggressive and live longer too.

Factors that increase the growth rate of a fish are:
Genetics, water quality, food supply, and water temperature.

You can't do anything about the first one and you risk disease if you don't keep the tank clean. So that leaves only the last 2 as variables that you can influence.


----------



## dwsandy (Mar 22, 2012)

Dang! The secret code to enter is like HARD to see.

Why do these pet stores sell these large fish without telling you how big they get? Yes it is the buyers responsibility to learn about it, but most of the time, when I ask them a question, I first ask to talk to a person that knows fish. Then they are the expert and I am the student. Someone sold me a red devil for a 45 gallon, hectagon tank. Its huge now and this is just plain cruel for the fish. We just love it. (him or her) so much personality. I always thought I had a good size tank for these type of fish. Its by itself. Finally I got someone who told me that its not big enough if its a hectagon tank. Not enough swim area. Poor fish. This is like being in a prison cell.

My son has autism so I am afraid I am going to have to get rid of the tank anyway, because he keeps trying to get into it. I may donate it to a battered womens shelter or something but the fish needs a good home. Only a good home is where i will give it. Any takers?


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

To the previous poster: I suggest you post it up in the Trading Post of this great website as a "Free Red Devil". I think someone will take it from you and give it good care. You might even be able to sell that hexagon tank in the trading post as well.


----------



## dwsandy (Mar 22, 2012)

Pizzle said:


> To the previous poster: I suggest you post it up in the Trading Post of this great website as a "Free Red Devil". I think someone will take it from you and give it good care. You might even be able to sell that hexagon tank in the trading post as well.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Short story short, you shouldn't have Cichlids in a bowl. Red Devils are very aggressive the larger they get. A tank mate in a small sized tank is not possible, it's basically a cage fight. You need at least a 55gal tank for this sized fish alone. Only other tank mate possible is a catfish, Pleco is one of the better choices. Good luck!


----------

